# Veiny boobs cd 24 !



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am cd 24 of 30 and my boobs are firmer (but not sore) and for the first time ever look veiny - nothing like thick blue veins which I have heard described on here but definately have become veiny!  What should I be thinking ?  Nothing ?  Too early for signs ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya 

could be a very good sign   Although unfortunately since I've been on clomid I have definitely had more marked veins in boobs during the 2ww.  used to get my hopes up now just ignore them.  doesnt mean this is the case for you tho   Have a look on the voting room link, I posted a question a bit ago about symptoms in the 2ww, one of which was veiny boobs.

good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah I've been reading all day on the site abuot veiny boobs - but if you have found veiny boobs more common since being on clomid I really won't get my hopes up now, thanks hun x


----------

